# Sp/Sx and Sx/Sp, how do you experience the Social Instinct?



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

I believe I'm a sx/sp. 
*
1) How do you typically interact in a group?*
I tend to pick one person and we have an intense conversation in a corner. But if there's music, toodles, kids, mamas got ass to shake. Even as a hostess, and I have thrown legendary parties, I make sure people know where the bathroom is, the extra tp and towels are out, you have a beverage, you go talk to people now. I don't coddle people.
*
2) Do you feel a sense of community? If yes, explain.*

I've never really felt that, no.
*
3) How many friends do you have?*

About 7 (close, real friends), including my SO. More people would probably step up, if I gave them a chance or initiated. I can be pretty non-committal or slow to commit, I really crave chemistry. I have a wide circle of other people I know or whatever.
*
4) Do you have any interest in political or social issues?*

I'm a libertarian but I don't get involved. I am fascinated by politics but find people very annoying.
*
5) How do you handle office politics?*

I don't. I've never had an office job. *

6) When working in a team, how do you interact?*

I am usually pretty outspoken, direct, I offer ideas and usually take the lead if necessary. People know I'm there, one way or the other. I don't mind being helpful when necessary. 
*
7) Do you keep track of a wide range of organizations or contacts?*

Nooooope. I am really bad at that. I do have long distance friendships, but I don't always keep in daily contact.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I'm on the fence about my stacking, so I'm kind of doing this to help me sort through this. I figure I'd post this in case anyone was interested. 

*1) How do you typically interact in a group?*
It really depends on the group. If it's more acquaintances and people I'm not super close with, then I will be quite laid back and honestly quite shy. Usually not to the point of being a wallflower; I usually try to stay approachable and try to connect with people who seem easy going and genuinely open to connecting with new people.

*2) Do you feel a sense of community? If yes, explain.*
I will say that I have felt that sense but only in certain groups. For instance I had several sports teams and classes which I felt that way; where I felt like I was a "citizen" of the group. Other times I am completely uncaring, in particular if I am not a fan of the people.

*3) How many friends do you have?
*I would say quite a good amount, and a good amount of acquaintances. I am very much a person who focuses on whoever is in front of him though. By this I mean I usually dont see a real point to investing in friends who have moved far away from me. When they get back we can talk, I have no sense of urgency in that sense.

*4) Do you have any interest in political or social issues?
*Definitely yes, I almost became a developmental economist. I would say I'm really interested in the direction humanity is taking, and the weird ways its getting there. I'm not big on activism however, my head type is 5 so I am more interested in understanding. I rarely have the certainty that what my position is infallible.

*5) How do you handle office politics?
*I generally try to get along with everyone in a basic, friendly way. I abhor drama so I steer clear of toxic people who instigate it, sometimes making my relationships with those kinds of people turn not out so well.

*6) When working in a team, how do you interact?*
I honestly try to be a mediator, a catalyst for making things run smoothly and efficiently. I let the "alpha" types speak their mind but usually try to keep them in check if I can at all.

*7) Do you keep track of a wide range of organizations or contacts?
*If this means in terms of networking, etc. then I would say not so much. I do the basic stuff like facebook, etc.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

*1) How do you typically interact in a group?
*I listen, then give my opinion, argument, concerns etc. I bring up relevant things and sometimes, irrelevant things. If it's a group activity I make sure to address everyone in the group when I talk. I crack jokes once in a while and sarcastic remarks flow freely from my mouth. 

If the group is large, then I tend to make myself comfortable with a subgroup or individual. If it's in my interests then I can move around to different subgroups.

But in the end I am largely distant, separate from the group.

*2) Do you feel a sense of community? If yes, explain.*
lol I don't feel a sense of community. 

*3) How many friends do you have?
*Close friends: 3
Friends: ~8

*4) Do you have any interest in political or social issues?
*I try to keep up with domestic and international news. I can have very strong opinions on some things, but I've never gotten involved in any kind of activism. (Well there was this one time, but it was years ago, short-lived, and my views have changed.)

*5) How do you handle office politics?
*I've not yet had the pleasure. I'd probably be bad at it since I tend to go to people only when I want something.

*6) When working in a team, how do you interact?
*I listen, then assert my opinion, argument, concerns etc. I help direct the movement/actions of the team. I need to be where the action is, i.e. the inner circle where important discussions are being had and decisions are being made. In a team environment, I can't survive in the background. I scrutinize the decisions/judgments of others and go along only if they are sound.

*7) Do you keep track of a wide range of organizations or contacts?
*Once in a while I keep up with the ongoings of a small number of organizations (corporations, scientific, governments) I'm interested in. A few important individuals. Besides that, not much.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

SX/SP

*1) How do you typically interact in a group?
*If the group is large and buzzing with activity, I'll make myself invisible and observe. If the group is small and intimate and I am amongst people that I know well I will engage in the activity. If the group is small, intimate and I don't know these people well I will be very uncomfortable and awkward.

*2) Do you feel a sense of community? If yes, explain.
*I guess.. Only really when my national team plays in a match of a sport that interests me. Not much beyond that really that I can think of.

*3) How many friends do you have?
*Three very close friends and then there's people that I talk to sometimes

*4) Do you have any interest in political or social issues?
*Hm tricky. I do but I don't express them often. I feel strongly on some issues but you won't find me standing on a soapbox campaigning.

*5) How do you handle office politics?
*lol yeah I work in a place where plenty of people have their own agenda and try to play games. I refuse to play along. I do my thing regardless of politics and let my work speak for itself.

*6) When working in a team, how do you interact?
*If I am invested in the outcome I will take the lead if there is no other competent person on the team to get the job done. I'm happy to sit back if I believe that someone competent enough is taking the lead and we are on the same page of where this project needs to go. In general I avoid working on teams as much as I can. I don't play well with others and I don't take direction very well if it counters my intuition on what needs to be done. 
*
7) Do you keep track of a wide range of organizations or contacts?
*Passively through social media. It's not my first concern of any day.


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

*SP/SX

1) How do you typically interact in a group?*

This is dependant upon a few things: how well I know the people in the group, what sort of setting I'm in etc..

If we define 'group' as anything over 2 people, I generally like to act as a bit of a wallflower, chiming in where necessary, or where I feel as though I have something worthwhile to contribute. 
If the topic of conversation is something I have a fair amount of experience in or that I am knowledgable about AND I am comfortable with the members of the group, I may steer the conversation and then resign to my point of comfort as an observer and hear everyone else out. I am a complimentary member of the group, as opposed to a dominant member. 

I am much more comfortable communicating in a group of 1-3 people and tend to see my contributions wane significantly when I am participating in a group larger than this. 

*2) Do you feel a sense of community? If yes, explain.
*Um. Occasionally. But generally, no. I may feel an affinity between myself and some other members of a group but this generally doesn't extend to the collective as a whole. 

*3) How many friends do you have?
*Probably 3. I'm not sure. Maybe just 2. My answer to this question changes often, depending on how I'm feeling towards a particular person at the time :tongue:

*4) Do you have any interest in political or social issues?
*Up until recently, absolutely not. In the recent months, I have been making a bit more of an effort, but I still don't care nearly as much as I should. 

*5) How do you handle office politics?
*Depends on my position. If I am a member of staff, I will just avoid it completely. 
Thankfully, I have not yet been in a position where it was my job to resolve the issue.

*6) When working in a team, how do you interact?
*
I like to listen to everyone else first and then contribute. If I have something valuable to say, I will say it (level of hesitation will vary depending on the size of the group), and then I will sit back an observe what effect my contribution has had on the team. I will also endeavour to synthesise the varying/conflicting opinions of the team and if there is disagreement between team members, I will attempt to mediate. I am fairly efficient and I am very diplomatic. If someone who is competent is running the show, I do not mind. However, if I perceive the leader to be incompetent, I will go into persuasive mode and advocate my viewpoint.

*7) Do you keep track of a wide range of organizations or contacts?
*Um, no.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

*sp/sx*

*1) How do you typically interact in a group?*
Depends on the group. If it's a small group of close friends or people I get on with, I'm often very lively and enthusiastic. I'm a big entertainer and love making people laugh, although I'm not a giant center spotlight sort of personality. I contribute heavily to the energy of the group, get it going, but I don't steal attention from others or anything. Also, I'm an ENFP...or a crazed INFP. Doesn't matter. 

I do enjoy having a good time and groups can be lots of fun on occasion. Not frequently, but they have their place in my life. I am a lot more reserved in groups of people I don't know, but for the sake of bravery, boredom, or whatever stupid reason, I will put my energy out there if I feel like it. It's not as readily as, say, an so/sx, and it *does* drain me, but I do do it. I can fade into the background if the topics don't catch my interest much or there's nothing really I can contribute. I *light up* when it's about something I'm very interested in.

*2) Do you feel a sense of community? If yes, explain.*
A lot of people here say no, but I think I do, actually. What I mean by that, though, is that I feel a sense of camaraderie, which is very important to me. Why? Because I often feel alone and alienated from the great big world and society as a whole that I'm drawn to situations where I can be around others who accept me.

I like the idea of belonging (and this can range from a relationship with a single person to a small friend group to an online community) because to belong, to me, is to connect - to connect is to belong. I like it for that reason. I'm also a 6, by the way. I like feeling connected to another life force and it can even be to many other life forces whose individual identities I may not be completely aware of, although that is less so the case. Ex - Hannibal fandom, an obsession of mine.

To me, it's like being part of a close-knit family from which I can draw support, pride, and even love. It's a liberating feeling for me to expand my trust (at whatever scale) so I appreciate being a part of something. Even within my little circles, I can be horrible at keeping up with what's going on. For instance, I am an admin of a fan forum and, although I feel a strong sense of loyalty to it and a connection to the members on there, I have neglected to keep up with the posts the past few weeks and bothered to actually check in to see what's going on. 

It just means a lot to me feel present, in the moment - to be a part of something. It's part of feeling alive for me. Although, in my case, I defined community as camaraderie. The whole "you're not alone" "we're in this together" sort of sentiment appeals a lot to me. Perhaps because I am often lonely and on my own. To not be so intrusting and skeptical, to place a sort of "faith" in something greater than myself, is just a beautiful concept. Being a 6 may have a lot to do with that.

I mistook myself for an so/sx for a bit because of my sense of 'community', but trust me, I am so-inferior. I mostly feel I live outside of the borders of other people's 'worlds'. I'm not so very good at being aware of the social dynamics, personal/office politics, things going on around me. I am so very out of touch with that, but I do try to keep up as to not be absolutely oblivious to the world around me. I inherently don't give a fuck, but I want to give some fucks? Make sense? It just makes me feel better to improve upon my weaknesses.

*3) How many friends do you have?*
I really only have three close friends, including my SO. My brother and mother I don't share near as much with, but I consider myself close to them anyway, though I don't include them in those three super-close-here's-my-life-and-secrets friends. I have a few friends outside of that, and many acquaintances, but most of my personal interactions take place within a very small sphere of people.

*4) Do you have any interest in political or social issues?*
Another reason I thought I was so/sx for a while. I connect with some political and social issues strongly sometimes. However, I've hardly kept up with the news, current events, anything really, for the past six months, and it's not like I really minded either. XD When an issue strikes something personal, I'll obviously follow it and/or be behind it in some capacity. I don't think that's necessarily an SO thing, although they're more inclined to be *aware* and involved. I sort of have to force myself to keep up. However, when I'm doing that and something hits me personally, I'll care. These align more with my values and principles and beliefs so it would make sense why they would matter.

*5) How do you handle office politics?*
Eh...is the answer to that question. It's frankly very annoying and it's hard to hold my interest when I'm already unaware of a lot of things going on around me.

*6) When working in a team, how do you interact?*
I try to get things going, take the lead if no one else does, and try to make sure everyone feel included in the process. I'm a pretty good team player, even though I cringe internally at first at the idea of group projects/interactions, but once forced into the situation, I'm quite good in that environment. I'm pretty good making people feel like they belong and dispersing my enthusiasm over the rest of the team. I'm quite a passionate person about the things I care about and to get others riled up about something I believe in makes me very happy.

*7) Do you keep track of a wide range of organizations or contacts?*
*sighs* No, but I want to. It's very useful in this world. I don't care for it at all, but it could *definitely* come in handy. I wish I was better about it, but I'm not a natural at it at all. Being self-pres first and very resourceful, this sort of skill is highly valuable. I want to work on it, but it's just so hard!

--

In spirit of discussing my horrible So instinct, I'd like to make a shout out to all you wonderful SO-strong people out there! I envy you, seriously. It's a skill I'd very much like to have. Notice how I encapsulate the instinct as a skill I want to improve on and "possess", but not really an experience or way of being I want. Not that I'm better, but I like who I am. So should you guys! I like having people around me who have a stronger SO instinct because I find that I learn *so much* from them that I otherwise would not have found out because I can be so caught up in my own little interests and obsessions. It's refreshing and sometimes even exhilarating to come across these things I would have totally missed out on. So, yes, thank you for your existence!


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

@Swordsman of Mana Awesome posts. Reading through this thread made me think, "Oh good, I'm definitely an sp/sx." But every once in a while I still wonder if I'm so/sx. Some of those damn description posts can sound more like me and that throws me off even though I know I shouldn't take them so seriously. Also, I'm a bit insecure with the whole financial aspect, like that is just a world I don't understand. But the fact that I worry about not understanding it very well might be sp though, right? Vs someone who just doesn't realize/notice/care? That'll probably change once I have to really deal with it. Maybe. 

It's one of those mega-doubting days.  But I'm going to answer anyway, and hope I'm not mistyped. xD

*1) How do you typically interact in a group?
*Awkwardly. The smaller and the more familiar the group, the more comfortable I feel, although I usually can't help but feel like I'm not quite there. I'm on the sidelines. Sometimes I try to get into it, talk, etc. but it usually doesn't work out too well. 


*2) Do you feel a sense of community? If yes, explain.
*Hmm. This one is hard. I'm not sure. I think I've tried to search for this, but I never found it. In every community, I always feel like I don't quite fit it for one reason or another. I don't think Iever feel the community as a whole, I just connect to certain individuals of a community, I guess?

MissyMaroon above me mentioned fandoms. I am not a part of any fandom. I really enjoy watching Sherlock, for example, but I am not a part of the fandom. I might like and even reblog some posts made by people of those fandoms, but I am not part of the fandom itself. I don't obsess over it constantly like they do, I've moved on, there are other things to get into! I do get obssessed with things, but it's usually over a short period of time. Seeing the same things posted over and over again...they annoy me and they make me tired of that thing. 

Another online example, I have been following the vlogbrothers videos since 2008. I'm a big fan. And yeah, I casually consider myself a nerdfighter because of that, but I don't feel part of the community. I don't go and try to meet other people in the community, I just don't do a lot of the things the others seem to do, so I don't feel comfortable really associating myself with the group. I'm kind of a lone wolf in these cases. I like to enjoy things by myself and maybe with another person or two. More than that, and it's overwhelming. 
Went off on a slight tangent there, but oh well.
*

3) How many friends do you have?
*At this moment, very few. Less than five. I've always had few true friends, but I'm currently very isolated right now and that might be making things worse.*

4) Do you have any interest in political or social issues?
*Yes, I'm really into social issues. More political issues...ehhh. I'm not very good with politics. If encouraged, I'll look into it, but I find it exhausting and such a weird world. 
*
5) How do you handle office politics?
*Thankfully, I haven't had to deal with this yet, but honestly, I'm not sure how I would handle it. Would I even notice it? I don't feel like I'd fit in and do what everyone else is doing. All that would matter to me is doing my job right. Manipulation and other things are not my area of expertise. *

6) When working in a team, how do you interact?
*Quietly, usually. Depends on the group. Sometimes I feel like I have nothing to give, but I try my best to just do my part right. I'm more of a follower than a leader. Don't count on me to lead right off the bat. I'll only take that position if I see that the other group members are totally incompetent. I may be more of a follower, but I will not follow anyone clearly going into failure. I've got to at least try to make it work.*

7) Do you keep track of a wide range of organizations or contacts?
*Not at all.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Btw, it seems like a lot of people are interpreting "office politics" as office gossip by the water cooler. Organizational politics is critical to professional advancement. You can't get anywhere, whether working for yourself or someone else, without knowing how to navigate this. Obliviousness is not an option, unless you want to fall through the cracks and end up a failure. 

Here's an image that explains what I am talking about:











Managing Organizational antecedents outlined above can be harder for Social lasts, excluding the scarcity of resources part. Social dom/sec are especially good at handling role ambiguity, democratic decision making and so on. This is exactly some of the stuff I struggle with, for example. @_leafstone_, yes, social attunement at the work place, manipulating interpersonal dynamics/group dynamics (can be a positive endeavour) are examples of SO in action. I have no opinion on your stacking, but So lasts often assume their work speaking for itself is all that takes. I learnt the hard way that this is rarely the case.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Boss said:


> Btw, it seems like a lot of people are interpreting "office politics" as office gossip by the water cooler. Organizational politics is critical to professional advancement. You can't get anywhere, whether working for yourself or someone else, without knowing how to navigate this. Obliviousness is not an option, unless you want to fall through the cracks and end up a failure.
> 
> Here's an image that explains what I am talking about:
> 
> ...


I feel completely at a loss when it comes to social dynamics and I know it puts me at a huge disadvantage in life. But I feel like it's too etched into me. I know it's not because I'm sp/sx, though, not solely. What is sp/sx is that I tend to pay attention only to the impact what I'm doing has on myself and my world and little short term path


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

One thing...I havent been able to get a job and I know it's not only because I have a GED. I can't sell myself for the life of me. I can't fake it. I can't put on an act.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Boss said:


> Btw, it seems like a lot of people are interpreting "office politics" as office gossip by the water cooler. Organizational politics is critical to professional advancement. You can't get anywhere, whether working for yourself or someone else, without knowing how to navigate this. Obliviousness is not an option, unless you want to fall through the cracks and end up a failure.
> 
> Here's an image that explains what I am talking about:
> 
> ...












I was just about to write something on here about how frustrating career advancement can be for Social last types (looks like you beat me to it lol). A few hours ago, I got back from a dinner party where I talked to several young professionals ages 21-27. Things that struck out to me immediately where the number of _options_ and _opportunities_ they seemed to have and how they had "ins" to all kinds of career, leisure and dating scenes. (on a side note, most of them knew my name, who my mother was, where I grew up and my major before I even introduced myself....talk about doing your homework. what else did they know about me :shocked: ). they discussed things like key players in their industries, opportunities for dating and career advancement in different cities, what people say things are like vs what they're like in reality. it was all very interesting and useful, but I had no idea how they gathered so much information on so many different areas. 

I think Social last types can be fairly single minded and have a naive, oversimplified view of the world because we just aren't as concerned with the big picture (So/Sp is perhaps the most big picture oriented variant). for me personally (maybe it's not true of other Social last types), there's really only a few types of information
1) ends 
2) means
3) obstacles
4) everything else

the natural tendency is to narrow my focus to what effects me and what provides me with stimulation and everything else kind of goes in the spam folder of my mind. trouble is, the road to success is not that direct. business operates by allocating scarce resources from areas of low value to areas of high value. to do this, you need people to trade with, people to run a multitude of systems (of different varieties that require different personalities) and a general knowledge of your customer base, competition and state of the industry. business is war, if you don't know your enemy and/or the terrain, you're going to lose. 

Mario Sakura refers to the Social Instinct as the "Navigating" Instinct, and, while I don't agree with many of his observations, this one is spot on.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

lycanized said:


> I feel completely at a loss when it comes to social dynamics and I know it puts me at a huge disadvantage in life. But I feel like it's too etched into me. I know it's not because I'm sp/sx, though, not solely. What is sp/sx is that I tend to pay attention only to the impact what I'm doing has on myself and my world and little short term path


Instincts aren't the only influence, so it's not just Sp/Sx as you're saying. But, social -Last(ness) contributes to it, and the consequences can be harder to handle, in most professions, for withdrawn types. As for breadth of impact, many SO doms are not particularly politically inclined nor do they necessarily care about those outside their own little 'world'. Short term/long term thinking isn't instinct related, per se.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Boss said:


> Instincts aren't the only influence, so it's not just Sp/Sx. But, social -Last(ness) contributes to it. As for breadth of impact, many SO doms are not particularly politically inclined nor do they necessarily care about those outside their own little 'world'. Short term/long term thinking isn't instinct related, per se.


I think it's just how SO-lastness comes out in me personally. I know enneagram type has a lot to do with its manifestation too. For one, I'm very withdrawn. But I only said short term because I don't usually have long term goals even if other sp/sxs might, I could have said just 'goals' but it would have been wrong


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

lycanized said:


> I think it's just how SO-lastness comes out in me personally. I know enneagram type has a lot to do with its manifestation too. For one, I'm very withdrawn. But I only said short term because I don't usually have long term goals even if other sp/sxs might, I could have said just 'goals' but it would have been wrong


Oh, I understand. I edited my quote when I realized you were core withdrawn and possibly have another withdrawn fix, which definitely exacerbates the annoyance of So blindspot issues. I thought you were saying that short-term vs. long term planning was instinct related, as well. I do get what you mean now.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Boss said:


> Oh, I understand. I edited my quote when I realized you were core withdrawn and possibly have another withdrawn fix, which definitely exacerbates the annoyance of So blindspot issues. I thought you were saying that short-term vs. long term planning was instinct related, as well. I do get what you mean now.


I have a lot of withdrawn influence from all of my fixes, and that definitely does compound the So-lastness a lot


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Things that struck out to me immediately where the number of _options_ and _opportunities_ they seemed to have and how they had "ins" to all kinds of career, leisure and dating scenes. (on a side note, most of them knew my name, who my mother was, where I grew up and my major before I even introduced myself....talk about doing your homework. what else did they know about me :shocked: ). they discussed things like key players in their industries, opportunities for dating and career advancement in different cities, what people say things are like vs what they're like in reality. it was all very interesting and useful, but I had no idea how they gathered so much information on so many different areas.


So... you're saying office politics is basically about being an information pimp and a stalker? I'm even more scared now :sad:.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

*1) How do you typically interact in a group?
* As much as possible I don't want to interact and I prefer to things my way, on my own. But if it's really really a necessity to interact because I might gain something or to pass for something, I would usually follow what the group leader says. I'm not interested to lead because it's very tedious, draining, and stressful.
*
2) Do you feel a sense of community? If yes, explain.
* No actually. 

*3) How many friends do you have?
* Very few in my lifetime. I have had acquaintances. But these acquaintances would turn to strangers by years of not keeping in touch with them. I rarely call someone a friend, because a friend has a very deep meaning to me. And there are only a select few who I consider "friend". Usually my partner can satisfy, the friendship and belongingness to a group that has been lacking in my life.

*4) Do you have any interest in political or social issues?
* I hate politics. It's a dirty game especially in my country. But sometimes I get interested in some social issues and I wonder if it could be provided with a solution. Sometimes "care" is what they need to help change their lives. I dreamed and imagined of being a Social Worker once.

*5) How do you handle office politics?
* Egregiously bad. It makes me burned out _fast, _and makes me want to resign and leave those nasty people who play dirty office politics game ASAP. I can't stand office politics especially the nasty coworkers and the bad boss who downplays their subordinate. Your productivity and enthusiasm will be greatly affected if you're in an environment like that. I always wonder why I always resign in the past. Perhaps because, the major part of it is because of Enneagram and Instinct (I'm core 9, triple withdrawn Sp/Sx). 

*6) When working in a team, how do you interact?
* Okay I think. I'm a teamplayer. I just do my best and what I can. But I work best if I work alone, I produce more beyond excellent results.

*7) Do you keep track of a wide range of organizations or contacts?
* No. I think I'm a member of some organizations, and I joined in some, but I was really a non-active member and I was just using the organization's name.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

@Swordsman of Mana


> 1) How do you typically interact in a group?


First of all, if I'm new to a group I get a little shy about talking to people ,so I just listen to what they have to say , notice their way of interaction with each other and by this I get an idea as to how I should communicate or interact with them in a positive and warmly manner.


> 2) Do you feel a sense of community? If yes, explain.


Yes ,I feel a strong sense of community ,such that I often get possessive about things or people that I consider as my own . I feel a sense of responsibility and duty towards them which I try to abide by and fulfill as best as I can.


> 3) How many friends do you have?


I have very few friends because I'm very choosy about making friends and I don't like making meaningless relationships ,people whom I consider as my friend are a important part of my life ,I stay committed and attached to them much like I do with my family.


> 4) Do you have any interest in political or social issues?


Yeah,I stay conscious towards the social and political issues of society and I don't hesitate in taking necessary steps or action which I consider necessary and important and as a responsibility and duty towards humanity .


> 5) How do you handle office politics?


well, I haven't experienced this kind of situation yet . 


> 6) When working in a team, how do you interact?


I would interact with other team members in a warm and friendly way ,yet I would make sure that things stay professional and to optimum level. 


> 7) Do you keep track of a wide range of organizations or contacts?


I can memorize many things but keeping track is somewhat not completely possible.


----------



## Tutankhamun (May 11, 2013)

sx/sp 



Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1) How do you typically interact in a group?


Depends on my mood and who the people are. I really can't say anything general. I think that is what defines me. Think of a role people can have in a group, and I have had it. Nothing is ever the same with me in such settings.



> 2) Do you feel a sense of community? If yes, explain.


Normally no. Only if people include me or we have a common goal, and only for short periods (it doesn't last longer than the common goal)



> 3) How many friends do you have?


2-3 close ones and a lot of people who aren't as close. I guess that more than others, I don't know groups of people, but I have a lot of friends who in turn belong to other, non-related groups. I befriend single people I like, not communities of people. It can be a challenge if I have a party, since a lot of these people don't know eachother and don't fit together



> 4) Do you have any interest in political or social issues?


If they are big enough or if they have impact on me or my life. 



> 5) How do you handle office politics?


I keep smiling and try to avoid them. I feel uncomfortable if people talk about others, but I try to give good advices if I am asked



> 6) When working in a team, how do you interact?


I lead them. I listen to people and try to lead the group in one direction.



> 7) Do you keep track of a wide range of organizations or contacts?


I try, but I am rather anonymous in such circles, even if I wouldn't have to be. I don't like the spotlight.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

sx sp

1) How do you typically interact in a group?
If the group is greater than 4/5 people, I'm not as involved in it. Other people in the group have to involve me.

2) Do you feel a sense of community? If yes, explain.
Family and friends, yes. I also enjoy working in small teams.
I feel I'm not a complete autonomous individual, even though I may isolate myself over a long period of time. 
I'm a bit in between libertarianism/communitarianism. Like Alasdair Macintyre I believe moral and political judgment will depend on the language of reasons and the interpretive framework within which we view our world. We are deeply imbedded in our culture and society; we may try to do differently by using the famous thought experiment by John Rawls, called "the veil of ignorance", but it's not how I think it works. His thought experiment is a universalization and also an _ideal_ theory. I'm saying we can only work within the interpretive framework, which consists of particulars, not universals.
But I also value the individual over the majority in a certain way. I don't enjoy falling into utilitarian traps.
Sorry I'm using all of these technical terms. It's a complicated topic after all.

3) How many friends do you have?
About 10, of which 4 are close.

4) Do you have any interest in political or social issues?
I'm very interested in political philosophy, which is why I got carried away at question number 2. I also have a slight interest in both cultural anthropology as well as sociology. Mainly because I'm interested in the human condition. Don't care about most politicians though.

5) How do you handle office politics?
Stay calm and try to keep the peace. If I know the people involved in the conflict well, they might come to me to talk about it. Then I'll try to mediate.

6) When working in a team, how do you interact?
Depending on the cause or goal of the team I can be very cooperative and loyal.

7) Do you keep track of a wide range of organizations or contacts?
Some, but I need to do this a bit more. My networking skills desperately need some work.


----------

